# Ripe Vapes Honeysuckle Apple Crisp Now Available - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (5/5/15)

You know it's going to be a winner when Ripe release a new juice 

A smooth honeysuckle vape with fresh tangy apple, finished off with subtle light notes of cream.

75VG / 25PG

Available in 0,3,6 and 12mg.

Get it here:

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/ripe-vapes/products/honeysuckle-apple-crisp


----------

